# Working in europe



## Ian & Sue (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi

This may seem a silly question, But....does anyone know how to register as self employed in the UK but selling to European countries? WE are in Portugal for now, but will be returning to the UK some time soon. We sell online and post items produced in the UK. The Tax Office is not very helpful at all


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your residents here then you shouldn't really be Self Employed in UK, but if that's what your doing then any UK Income + tax paid should be reported in Portugal on a yearly IRS Return.
Afraid its a complicated area as you should also be paying into the Portuguese Social Security system and because your operating online then HMRC *will not credit* UK NI payments to Portugal

If you're returning to UK then you set yourselves up there, nothing to stop you selling all over the World, for EU providing IVA(VAT) paid at source no issues, your restrictions are what you're allowed to ship to individual countries, EU distance selling regulations as regards, guarantees etc and an option like Amazon where customer pays the IVA(VAT) rates of their country which might be different to the EU country your selling supplying too


----------

